# Createx $0.49



## jerkin (Apr 3, 2008)

Meant to put this up over the weekend but got busy and forgot. I was at Michaels in Cranberry Friday and they had all there Createx paints on clearance for $0.49. I know the Cranberry and Butler locations are out but if any of you Ohio guys has one close it might pay off to check it out.

They didn't have a huge selection when I was there but I did pick up the last couple fluorescents and a few common opaque colors that I use a lot, yellow, green, black and white, a pearl gold, but a lot of it was odd transparents like turquoise and fuscia. For $0.49 a bottle you can't complain too much, lol.


----------



## phishyone1 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thats a real good price............... Thanks for the headsup.............. Thats a lil far for me, but might need to check the one by me


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

bummer just called mine they got wiped out


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep....I hit the Cranberry Michaels last weekend....28 2 oz. bottles for under $14!!!!! Thats not a good deal, thats a GREAT deal!!!!

Thanks Scott!!


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Was this a sale in last week's ad or a total clearance? I called the local Michaels up here and she said they were totaly re-doing the airbrush section. But other than that she wasn't very helpful. Hopefully I can snag some tommorow.


----------

